# New here, getting a puppy soon :)



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting a Chrisman puppy tomorrow. I've read a bit here about the "Chrisman look" and was curious if anyone could define it for me. I'm not going to show but wondered what this meant. Thanks


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Breeders with established lines often have a look that they strive to achieve, usually something they are happy that they have bred before and strive to keep in their lines. It comes in part from luck and hard work (both luck of genetic mysteries and then work to keep those genetics perpetuated over years). Like you can look at a family of cousins and tell they look alike, you can do this with lines of dogs. The big names in our breed like Divine, Marcris, Pashes or Tajon also have a look that make their dogs stand out and people sometimes be able to pick out a dog that either came from that line or at least has family connections to that line. 

With Chrisman, I think of the big round dark eyes as part of their signature look.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a chrisman and so does Snowbody (Tyler). One thing with a Chrisman is big eyes. When I saw Tyler's Christmas picture -I immediately saw Boo too. Don't worry, you are going to fall in love. If you go on their website or facebook page, you will see Chris and Manny do have a define look in the breed line.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't remember how old you said he was but here is a picture of when boo was 8 months old. I keep him in a puppy cut because we live in FL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!
Xoxoxo

My Darla and Fallon are Chrisman litter mates. Here's Darla:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's Fallon:


I have no idea why Darla's picture is sideways. Also, when I tried posting my girls pictures, one would delete and that's why I have 2 posts. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Max's dad is a Chrisman pup and he has the big round eyes too.

Happy Puppy Day! We cant wait to see pictures!


----------

